# jumping issue....



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

please help me out!! yuki wont quit jumping no matter what i have tried. :doh:

my mom fell down after he jumped and now she is saying she wants to give yuki away!!! 

please help!! any tips are most welcome. my parents are elderly and they are making it a big issue about Yuki's jumping. i dont wana lose my baby again  please help.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Buddy was a big jumper but through consistent training not you he rarely does it. Does he do this jumping behavior all the time or just with certain people? Buddy was not allowed to jump on any person for at least 4-5 months after I got him. Required him to always been on a leash when ever he was around other people to that he could immediately be corrected. He likes to look in people's faces- I would tell him to sit and til he sat no one would give him attention- He learned to greet people I must keep all 4 feet on the floor and sit if I want to be petted. If he jumps turn your back to him and only give attention when he is doing the behavior you want. Ignore the bad and praise the good.

He is permitted to jump up of the person signals him it is okay by tapping on their chest with 2 hands. But even then he will only do it with some people and after looking at me to say it is okay.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

yuki jumps on everybody. specially my parents. :doh: i am keeping him on a leash tied to my waist these days. before he didnt jump on me but now he jumps on me too. i dont know if its due to teenage but his behavior is like a little puppy that doesnt listen to what i say. this has been happening since past 2 weeks.


----------



## klynn5021 (Jun 20, 2012)

The best advice that I can give you is this: Consistency. If Yuki jumps on you, push him down, and tell him "No" in a firm voice. This needs to happen everytime the jumping is happening. If you are first greeting Yuki, tell him to sit and get down on his level (kneeling) and greet him like that. That way, he wont be able to jump on you. If you are having guests over, make sure to tell them that if Yuki jumps on them, push him down and tell him no. The problem will only continue if he realizes that he can get away with it with certain people. I am going through the same thing with my 16 week old Golden. He is a terrible jumper & we have been working on it. I hope this helps!


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

thanks klynn5021, i will try it.


----------



## john martin (Feb 26, 2012)

Bailey my 1 year 2 month old GR also jumps on people. Tried a trainer already but cant kick the habit. Shes always excited. Trying to tire her down with ball retrieving. But when she recovers her energy, shes at it again. I already ordered an electronic dog collar. I hope it will help


----------



## tsanhd (May 2, 2012)

I was wondering if your golden improved on the jumping issues? I have the same problem. My golden would jump on my grandparents, 3 year old kids etc... He doesn't do it with the intention to harm but he jumps on them to show affection. The problem is he's about 6 months old and 40lbs and no one can handle him when he jumps except for me. I have tried some of the suggestions but nothing is working.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

after i kept him tethered to my waist most of the time and repeatedly making him sit to get petted by my parents, he is now 80% better. not jumping as much as he did before. 

now as soon as he sees my parents he sits down and whines wagging his tail for lots of petting  

sometimes he still jumps but it much much lesser than before


----------

